

Nikjju Mass SQL injection campaign (180k+ sites compromised) - davedd
http://blog.sucuri.net/2012/04/nikjju-mass-injection-campaign-150k-sites-compromised.html

======
rollypolly
Does using Noscript prevents the spreading of this?

~~~
davedd
It prevents a user visiting those sites from getting compromised.

However, the spread if this is via SQL injection, so as long as those sites
are insecure, it will keep going..

